# Dreamweaver Help!



## shinny611 (Dec 13, 2011)

If I purchase Dreamweaver to build a business website from scratch, can I do anything I need to from within that program? 
For instance: I work for an RV dealer. He sells new & used campers, box trailers, flatbed trailers, golf carts, parts, etc. I want to create a seperate page for each one of these catagories he sells. And I want to be able to create a database for the inventory we have on hand for each catagory he sells. That means I will have to build a seperate database for each new page and integrate the database into each page on the website. Can all of this be done with dreamweaver?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it CAN be done in Dreamweaver but the question you should be asking is Can I do it in Dreamweaver? For instance you don't need a separate database for each page.

DW is a fairly complex programme and to get the best from it you have to devote time to learning it. Given what you want to do you may be better off looking for a professional web developer to do this for your company or alternatively if you don't want to do it that way then getting a pre-written script that you can tweak to suit your needs might be the best way to go.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Yes, dreamsweaver will take care of most of the INTERFACE stuff.. But if you need to move for more, you need to have the knowledge.


----------



## shinny611 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank You for responding to my question. My employer said I could take as long as I need to build the site even if it takes a year to build it. So I am going to purchase Dreamweaver and learn the program. This is my opportunity to learn from scratch how to build a website. Once I learn the sky is the limit. I have been watching dreamweaver tutatorials on youtube for beginners and the program seems to be very user friendly. I am pretty computer literate. I catch on pretty quickly. My question is: How long do you think it will take me to learn the program well enough to have the site up and going? I just need an approximate time period.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

To learn the program: 2 Weeks is more than enough

To learn web Designing: Few Months

To Learn web Programming: Few months, with the knowledge of programming


----------



## shinny611 (Dec 13, 2011)

OK, 2 weeks for the program is not bad. And I took a course in HTML years ago, go I know some about that. In my HTML book it talks about web page designing. Is that the same as web designing? And do I have to know web programming? If so, what specifically does that mean?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

OK, so just HTML is not enough. You need CSS to style your page.

Web Programming stands for web developing.. For an example, in your email, when you log in, it records your logging time and if you are idle for a long time, you will be automatically logged out by the system. This kind of things go under web programming.

Apart from that DataBase connectivity etc..


----------



## shinny611 (Dec 13, 2011)

One last question. OK, I get that HTML and CSS are part of programming. But I thought these were already a part of the Dreamweaver program. So can I still build this site with Dreamweaver without having to take a course in CSS or some other programming?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

shinny611 said:


> One last question. OK, I get that HTML and CSS are part of programming.


No. They are part of DESIGNING



shinny611 said:


> But I thought these were already a part of the Dreamweaver program. So can I still build this site with Dreamweaver without having to take a course in CSS or some other programming?


Those are designing languages. Dreamweaver JUST use them. The answer for your question is YES, you can. But it is like driving an automatic vehicle. You will never have the full control of what you do. Anyway, if you want to learn those, just visit here

www.w3schools.com

Buy this book

"Head First HTML and CSS"


----------



## shinny611 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help. I guess I kindof knew I would have to learn more than Dreamweaver alone, I was just hoping I wouldn't have to. So I will purchase the books I need and get started.

Now, something else came to mind. My employer who wants me to build this site is in my eyes, using me. What I mean is, I worked for them for 13 years. I maintained their current wesite(updating inventory, pictures, specials, etc.) and actually helped build it from a template. I maintained all 6 of their computers. Anytime any of the employees had software problems or a printer wasn't working, etc., I would usually be able to remedy the problem. Very seldom did they have to call a "technician". Then I began having a few health problems and was ordered by a Dr. to work only 3 days a week. My employer would not let me do that and they "let me go"(I call it being fired). I was asked to stay 2 months longer than I wanted, to train the "new" girl. I haven't worked for them for 4 months now. Then all of a sudden they call me back and want me to build them a new website. They agreed to pay me .35 cents per hour more($13.00 per hr) than I was making when I left and I can work 2 or 3 days a week. rolleyes:Ha! What I orginally wanted to start with!) I agreed but then found out yesterday that after the site is built & I train the new girl how to use it, the new girl will be maintaining it. So I am not being hired back permanently! So I'm starting to feel used!!

What came to mind was, after I build the site I can see the new girl calling me all the time asking me how to do this and how to do that. Just because I build a site doesn't mean I have to help her out all the time does it? All I am doing is building the site. If they continue to have problems with it won't they have to call a technician? I don't mind building the site because they said I can stay at home and do it and they will pay me hourly. But I do not want to maintain it for them if they are not keeping me permanently. What do you think?


----------



## shinny611 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone care to comment on my last post? Please do...I need some advice!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Given your last comments only you can decide. For me I would tell them to shove it BUT alternatively you can look at it as a learning experience that may lead to you doing website development as a new career. 

Remember DW is only a tool and is useless without good knowledge of HTML, CSS, MySQL and PHP as you will not be able to build the type of website that they want. To me they look as though they want a proper site for little investment and you may suffer with a load of support calls in the future, they have probably had a quote from an established web designer and they don't want to pay it.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Agree with colinsp...


----------

